# Diablo 3 Gameplay - ein Vergleich



## heiduei (10. September 2012)

Hallo an euch (hoffentlich noch) D3 Spieler da draußen  

Ich will hier jetzt keinen Massenflamewar über die Qualität des aktuellen Ablegers der Diabloreihe entfachen, sondern würde gerne viel mehr eure Meinung zum Gameplay hören. 
Im Vergleich dazu habe ich mir diesen alten Gameplaytrailer angeschaut und hatte sofort wieder Lust weiter zu spielen. Schlussendlich hab ich's dann auch getan, allerdings war die Motivation dann doch nicht so groß, wie sie davor beim anschauen des Trailers hochgekommen ist. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q17FDfU7-ds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Nun würde ich gerne von euch wissen : Fandet ihr das frühere Gameplay allein von der Optik/dem Empfinden besser ? Hat euch das Interface besser gefallen, oder mochtet ihr andere Mechaniken lieber ? Würdet ihr etwas am Gameplay ändern und wenn ja, was ? (abgesehen vom Schwierigkeitsgrad)  Oder würdet ihr vielleicht sogar alles so lassen, wie es ist ? 

MFG


----------



## ego1899 (10. September 2012)

Vom reinem Gameplay geht es eigentlich in Ordnung muss ich sagen, meine Kritikpunkte liegen überall, nur nich da ^^

Find den hier übrigens viel besser... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OSfI51rUXIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (10. September 2012)

Was ich ändern würd? Ganz einfach: Die Dinge wieder einführen, die Diablo 2 zum besten Hack'n'Slay aller Zeiten gemacht haben (geordnet nach Priorität):

- Bossruns, Cowruns und sowas wieder einführen
- Zufällige Karten
- "Farmbare" Gegenstände wieder einführen, also Items in verschiedenen Lvlbereichen, die top und wert sind, gefarmt zu werden.
- Beinahe endloses Levelsystem, das aber dann doch ein Ende hat (das allerdings extrem zeitintensiv ist)

Und ja ich weiss, dass es dieses neue Levelsystem gibt, aber das ändert nichts dran, dass man mit Lvl 60 alles tragen kann und dass Edelsteine auch in niedrigen Lvls keine Anforderungen haben.

Edit: Talentbäume und talentspezifische Items wieder einführen.


----------



## Fremder123 (10. September 2012)

Ich spiele nach wie vor allabendlich und das - ebenfalls - nach wie vor gern, ist ja kein Geheimnis. Das Gameplay des Spiels finde ich, bezogen aufs Handling, persönlich hervorragend. Die Klassen machen Spaß, die Ressourcen sind meistens gut umgesetzt mit kleinen Ausnahmen (beim Hexer kostet jeder Skill Mana, macht somit spezielle Ausrüstung zwingend). Daran wird sich wohl jedes weitere H&S messen lassen dürfen, auch wenn das viele nicht gern lesen werden. Das Interface geht in Ordnung, auch daran hab ich nicht viel auszusetzen. Das Skill-Auswahlfenster ist übersichtlich. Was mich stört/ ich anders gelöst hätte:

1. Teils zu wenige Mobs auf der jeweiligen Map, zumindest im 1. und 2. Akt: Fällt mir grad bei Farmruns immer wieder auf, man rennt teils 20 - 30 Sekunden herum und findet selbst in noch nicht besuchten Gebieten erstmal keine oder nur wenige Gegner. Das erstaunt mich schon, da Diablo 2 den Begriff "Flow", also den nahtlosen Spielfluss, quasi erfunden hat. Hier wäre es speziell im 1. Akt angeraten noch ein paar Trashmobs mehr reinzupatchen (Felder des Elends z.B.). Im 3. - 4. Akt geht die Gegnerdichte dagegen in Ordnung, wenngleich wiederum ausgerechnet große Gruppen oft aus sehr starken Monstern bestehen, was gute Ausrüstung fast zwingend nötig macht.

2. Zu wenige Skills gleichzeitig: 4 Skills auf den Zifferntasten und 2 auf der Maus - das ist jetzt nicht eben überbordend viel. Grad angesichts der vielen Skills und Runen, die im Talent-Bildschirm schlummern. Irgendwie fehlt immer was und ein bis zwei zusätzliche Felder wären mir schon ganz lieb, auch wenn vermutlich das Balancing darunter leiden könnte. Grundsätzlich ist das aber eher ein kleinerer Kritikpunkt.

3. Aufhebung der strikten Akt-Trennung: Porten und spielen nur im jeweiligen Akt. Zum wechseln anderer Akte muss man in den Charakter-Auswahlscreen ausloggen. Wer hat sich das nur ausgedacht? Das ist wirklich schade, denn so wird der Spielfluss immer wieder unterbrochen. Vom Verlust des Nephalem-Buffs fang ich mal nicht an, dazu wurde genug gesagt. Auf jeden Fall eine unnütze Mechanik.

4. Kein Verkauf unterwegs: Sacred 2 konnte es. Torchlight konnte es. Diablo 3 - obwohl jüngster Spross - kann es nicht. Das Verkaufen direkt in der freien Welt. Dabei war der Kessel von Jordan oder wie das hieß schon implementiert und wurde extra wieder rausgenommen. Ja ich habe die Blueposts mit der Begründung der Entfernung desselbigen gelesen, von wegen "Es gibt ja ein unbegrenztes Stadtportal und wir mögen den Gedanken, dass der Spieler zwischendurch verschnaufen kann". Nur... wer will verschnaufen? In einem Action-RPG wollen wir doch eigentlich kloppen, möglichst nonstopp? Spielen wir Gothic/ Skyrim oder Diablo? Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass viele Entwickler tatsächlich noch nicht allzuviel Erfahrung mit ARPGs hatten, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären, grad angesichts der Itemflut dank Nephalem-Buff. Ständig muss man in irgendeine Stadt/ Basis porten um den Mist zu verticken oder auf Mitspieler warten, die selbiges tun. Ständig wird dadurch der Spielfluss unterbrochen. Nervig.

Wie man sieht, bin ich keineswegs frei von Kritik. Auch das Video was der TE gepostet hat kenne ich und sehe es stets mit einem weinenden Auge angesichts mancher Änderung. Vom reinen Spielrhythmus her finde ich es dagegen in der Liveversion besser, denn so behäbig wie der Barb da auf die Gegnermassen klopft hätte das wohl nur wenig Spaß gemacht. Hat halt alles Licht- und Schattenseiten.


----------



## Davatar (10. September 2012)

Ahja stimmt, die Akt-Trennung und diese Geschichts-Auswahl müsste man natürlich auch aufheben. Das stört mich jedes Mal ungemein und macht auch das Farmen unerträglich.


----------



## heiduei (10. September 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> 3. Aufhebung der strikten Akt-Trennung: Porten und spielen nur im jeweiligen Akt. Zum wechseln anderer Akte muss man in den Charakter-Auswahlscreen ausloggen. Wer hat sich das nur ausgedacht? Das ist wirklich schade, denn so wird der Spielfluss immer wieder unterbrochen. Vom Verlust des Nephalem-Buffs fang ich mal nicht an, dazu wurde genug gesagt. Auf jeden Fall eine unnütze Mechanik.
> 
> 4. Kein Verkauf unterwegs: Sacred 2 konnte es. Torchlight konnte es. Diablo 3 - obwohl jüngster Spross - kann es nicht. Das Verkaufen direkt in der freien Welt. Dabei war der Kessel von Jordan oder wie das hieß schon implementiert und wurde extra wieder rausgenommen. Ja ich habe die Blueposts mit der Begründung der Entfernung desselbigen gelesen, von wegen "Es gibt ja ein unbegrenztes Stadtportal und wir mögen den Gedanken, dass der Spieler zwischendurch verschnaufen kann". Nur... wer will verschnaufen? In einem Action-RPG wollen wir doch eigentlich kloppen, möglichst nonstopp? Spielen wir Gothic/ Skyrim oder Diablo? Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass viele Entwickler tatsächlich noch nicht allzuviel Erfahrung mit ARPGs hatten, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären, grad angesichts der Itemflut dank Nephalem-Buff. Ständig muss man in irgendeine Stadt/ Basis porten um den Mist zu verticken oder auf Mitspieler warten, die selbiges tun. Ständig wird dadurch der Spielfluss unterbrochen. Nervig.



Jop, das sind auch so die Sachen die mir am meisten Auffallen. Habe heute nochmal mit einem meiner Freunde und einem D2-Veteran gesprochen. Er meinte dass D3 einfach das gewisse kleine etwas fehlt, das D2 ausgemacht hat und das seiner Meinung nach auch der "fehlende" Content dazu Beiträgt. Wobei man ja sagen muss das D2 eine Erweiterung, sowie mehrere Inhaltspatches hatte. Das zweite wären die Randommaps, die fehlen ihm auch.


----------



## Fremder123 (10. September 2012)

heiduei schrieb:


> Er meinte dass D3 einfach das gewisse kleine etwas fehlt, das D2 ausgemacht hat und das seiner Meinung nach auch der "fehlende" Content dazu Beiträgt. Wobei man ja sagen muss das D2 eine Erweiterung, sowie mehrere Inhaltspatches hatte. Das zweite wären die Randommaps, die fehlen ihm auch.


Seltsamerweise hab ich mit D3 bis dato weit mehr Spielzeit verbracht als damals mit D2, obwohl mich 2001 noch keine Familie "zeitlich einschränkte". D2 ist grandios, ohne Frage. Aber einiges wird dann doch deutlich verklärt und so perfekt wie es viele hinstellen, war es auch erst mit dem Addon und vielen (VIELEN) Patches. Die Releaseversion war ähnlich weit weg von Perfektion wie D3 1.0. Wir werden einfach sehen was die Zeit bringt.

Derzeit fehlt ja auch einfach noch Konkurrenz, mit der verglichen werden kann. Bald startet ja nun Torchlight 2, mal schauen wie sich das so schlägt. Wobei mir schon wieder übel wird wenn ich die Manatränke bei jeder Klasse sehe. Hier ahne ich schon 1:0 für D3, weil das einfach mal sowas von unzeitgemäß ist. Aber ich lasse mich vom Rest gern positiv überraschen.


----------



## Davatar (10. September 2012)

Also gegen Heil- und Manatränke hab ich grundsätzlich nix, wenn sie nicht instantmässig die Kugel füllen und man sich quasi mit Tränken durch die Gegner spammt.
Mir ist auch bewusst, dass in D2 Einiges sehr lange ausbalanciert werden musste. Ein gutes Beispiel dafür war der Pala, den man ne ganze Weile lang einfach nur in die Tonne treten konnte. Dennoch bot D2 von Anfang an wesentlich mehr Abwechslung als D3 es heute bietet. Alleine durch die zufällig generierten Karten hatte man das Gefühl, immer wieder was Neues zu spielen. Klar so richtig toll wurde das Spiel erst mit dem Addon, vorher war auch das Battle.Net nicht sooo wahnsinnig spassig. Aber ehrlich gesagt erwarte ich schon von nem Spielehersteller, dass ers schafft, die positiven Aspekte eines Vorgängers in den Nachfolger zu übernehmen.

Bezüglich Torchlight 2 hab ich auch absolut keine Erwartungen. Torchlight 1 war ehrlich gesagt überhaupt keine tolle innovative Erneuerung des Genres. Das Spiel war mit dem ersten Char für ne gewisse Zeit lang lustig, aber mit der Zeit ists dann irgendwie doch immer das Gleiche. Was ich von Torchlight 2 erwarte ist, dass es im Grunde genommen Torchlight 1 mit Multiplayer-Funktionalität wird. Sollte sich meine Befürchtung bestätigen, wird das Spiel ein Flop.

D3 hätte gewaltige Potenziale. Hätte man das, was man in D2 richtig gemacht hat, erneut so umgesetzt, würds D2 auch um Längen schlagen und in die Gamegeschichte eingehen. Aber so wies momentan ist...nicht.
Mich freuts für Dich, Fremder, dass Dich D3 so lange überzeugen kann und gleichermassen überraschts mit auch, dass D2 das nicht konnte. Aber aus persönlicher Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass man Spielgewohnheiten mit der Zeit ändert und man wenn man älter wird andere Spiele mag als noch ein paar Jahre zuvor. Könnte also gut sein, dass Dir D2 im D3-Kostüm heute gefallen würde, wenns neu wär 
Mir gehts beispielsweise so mit den Shootern: Zu Zeiten HL, CS, Serious Sam, Quake, etc liebte ich Shooter und konnte gar nicht genug davon bekommen. Aber heute denk ich mir immer nur "Ach noch son Shooter...spiel ich lieber was Anderes".


----------



## skyline930 (10. September 2012)

Ich hab mit 1.0.4 neue Hoffnung geschöpft, aber leider doch nix geworden. Ich bin ein ungeduldiger Spieler und möchte immer etwas neues erreichen. Als Beispiel (nur vom Prinzip): Battlefield 3. Oh, Ribbon, hey, nochn Service Star für meine Waffe, bäm, Combat Efficiency, hey Medaille, oh cool, endlich das Unlock für die Waffe, oh Rank, cool, oh wieder Ribbon. Es passiert immer etwas wo man sich wenigstens etwas freut, obwohl es vielleicht auch wenig bringt, aber man hat etwas.

Bei Diablo sieht das bei mir im Moment so aus (Main nicht Akt 2-Tauglich): Butcher Run, 5 Stacks, go in das Verliesdings, Freekill. Oh Freude halbes Inventar voll gelber Sachen, nichts auch nur ansatzweise mehr wert als NPC-Preis, verkauft an NPC. Wuhu, 150k mehr, achnee halt, ich brauch ja 10 Millionen pro Slotupgrade, ok schade. (edit 2: Mantikor immernoch 200 Millionen/ 2 Billionen? )

Mir fehlt einfach das irgendwie weiterkommen. Ich bekomme keine Items gedroppt, Paragon-Level lohnen sich für mich als nicht Dauer-D3-Zocker/Farmer nicht, brauchen auch Ewigkeiten, kann mir keine Items kaufen, kann deswegen keinen Progress machen, komme deswegen nicht in die Gebiete mit besseren Drops/besseren Farmzonen, kann deswegen keine Upgrades machen, kann deswegen nicht in die nächsten Akte, kann deswegen keine Upgrades machen, kann deswegen nicht in die nächsten Akte, ... 

Mir fehlt einfach Motivation. Ich will Diablo nicht schlechtreden, mir gefällt das Spiel eigentlich. Nur kann ich eben nicht länger als 30 Minuten spielen ohne anfangen zu gähnen. Aber die 30 Minuten falls ich mich dazu aufraffe machen mir viel Spaß.

Meiner Meinung nach ist das was Diablo 3 "unverbesserlich" bzw. "unfixbar" macht das RMAH. Ich war eigentlich dafür, aber es gibt einen entscheidenden Nachteil: Blizzard wird den Teufel tun als ein besseres und motiverenderes Dropsystem machen, denn je öfter es die Items gibt, desto weniger wird Blizzard 250&#8364;*15% bekommen. Ich wollte es nicht glauben das sowas passiert, aber die knallharte Wahrheit ist so. Otto Normalspieler mit maximal 2-3 Stunden täglich und ohne echtes Geld wird nie Akt 4 Inferno sehen.

Edit: Um die Ausgangsfrage zu beantworten, was getan werden muss:

- Die Fähigkeiten sind im Vergleich zu den Ankündigungen Mist. Es ist etwas neues, aber trotzdem weit von "individuellen Builds" entfernt. Jede Klasse hat ihre paar besten Builds, gewisse Spells sind einfach nur nutzlos, Nephalem Valor ist alles andere als eine passende Ergänzung zu dem dynamischen Talentsystem.
- Monster. Schwanken zwischen erstaunlich nutzlos und bekloppt stark. Einiges wurde geändert, mir gefallen manche Sachen immer noch nicht. Als beispiel die früheren Seelenpeitscher. Viel Spaß als Glasscannon gehabt. 3 Pixel breite, sich kaum vom Boden abhebende 4239 Meter Zunge soweit außerhalb vom Bildschirm das man es auch auf 3 Monitoren nebeneinander nicht hätte sehen können mit Mach 3 voll ins Gesicht. Peng, -10% Haltbarkeit. Danke Blizzard. Die Viecher in Akt 3 die den Arm aus dem Boden am Ort des Spielers machen konnten. Minenfeld ist ein Witz dagegen, natürlich auch Oneshot im 50m Radius um den Spieler. Als normale Mobs hat man die Mistviecher dann gerne mal mit der ganzen Familie auf dem Bildschirm. Das ich in Akt 3 nicht meinen Tisch durchgebissen hab liegt ganz alleine dadran das es ein Ikea-Tisch mit 5cm Tischplattenhöhe, so weit hab ich den Mund auch beim Wutschrei nicht aufbekommen. 
- Bosse. Auch schwankend zwischen Freeloot-Farm und Tischkante. 

Butcher <-> Belial? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Izual? Ghom post-patch? RAKANOTH?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mag sein das ich ein Noob bin, aber ich persönlich hab in Rakanoth meinen Hassboss, obwohl er eigentlich nur irgendso ein Unterbimbobosstürsteher ist.

Motivation: Wie gesagt, Lootsystem, wie gesagt, wird nie und nimmer so verbessert wie es hätte eigentlich sein sollen. Wenigstens teilweise intelligent, nein danke Blizzard, ich brauch keine Barb-only Axt mit Int. Auch nicht wenns extrahoch rollt, ich brauchs trotzdem nicht. Ein winziger Schritt wurde gemacht indem wenigstens die Legendarys teilweise feste Stats haben, wirklich helfen tuts dank der Seltenheit der Legendarys und dementsprechenden AH-Preisen wenig. 

Ich finde das Diablo als Hardcore-Hauptspiel (nicht im Sinne von HC-Chars, sondern als Hardcore-Player) das man jeden Tag 4-5+ Stunden spielt und dabei seinen persönlichen Progess macht Spaß machen kann, wenn man es aushält 100-Mal täglich seine Farmroute zu machen. Ich persönlich kanns nicht, und befinde mich deswegen in dem o.g. Teufelskreis aus kein Gear, kein Gold, kein Progress, kein besserer Farm. Eine mögliche Idee wäre vielleicht die Droprate auf GUTE Items in Akt 1-3 noch weiter drastisch erhöhen, sodass jeder wenigstens die Chance hat in Akt 4 zu kommen. Und dann Akt 4 als den absoluten Minidropratehorrorhardcore-Akt zu lassen, wo man das absolute Highend-Gear bekommt, und weniger "lowdrops". Hat halt auch seine Nachteile. Ich weiß ehrlichgesagt nicht was man als D3 in seiner aktuellen Form (AH) ändern soll um es besser zu machen. Ohne AH wäre es deutlich einfacher sich Ideen einfallen zu lassen.


----------



## Caps-lock (10. September 2012)

> Blizzard wird den Teufel tun als ein besseres und motiverenderes Dropsystem machen, denn je öfter es die Items gibt, desto weniger wird Blizzard 250€*15% bekommen.



Ein geringer Bruchteil der Items kostet 250 Euro. Wenn Blizz ein motivierenderes Dropsystem hätte, dann würde man sich freuen neue Items zu kaufen und das vielleicht auch schneller machen, weil man selber mehr findet was man verkaufen kann.
Daraus folgt, das es mehr Käufe und Verkäufe gibt, denn du weißt, dass du dir halt mal eben ein paar Ist-Runen verdienen kannst, wie es früher in D2 war.


----------



## Fremder123 (11. September 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Ich hab mit 1.0.4 neue Hoffnung geschöpft, aber leider doch nix geworden. Ich bin ein ungeduldiger Spieler und möchte immer etwas neues erreichen. Als Beispiel (nur vom Prinzip): Battlefield 3. Oh, Ribbon, hey, nochn Service Star für meine Waffe, bäm, Combat Efficiency, hey Medaille, oh cool, endlich das Unlock für die Waffe, oh Rank, cool, oh wieder Ribbon. Es passiert immer etwas wo man sich wenigstens etwas freut, obwohl es vielleicht auch wenig bringt, aber man hat etwas.


Du bist vielleicht nicht Deutschland, aber verkörperst perfekt die heutige Spielergeneration. Immer mehr, immer schneller, alles muss blinken, ständig muss was passieren auch wenn es nicht mal Sinn macht. Ruhige Phasen zwischendrin sind der Horror, nur die ständige Sinnesüberreizung bringt was. Spielen einfach mal aus Spaß an der Freude? Das ist so Neunziger Jahre. Erfolgssysteme, Ranglisten möglichst auch in Offlinespielen und dergleichen müssen bis zum Erbrechen eingebaut sein, ob es nun passt oder nicht ist egal. Es wundert mich nicht, warum Unreal Tournament 3 seinerzeit trotz fantastischer Grafik und Spielbarkeit nicht der erhoffte Erfolg war gegenüber den Call of Dutys und Battlefields dieser Welt. Einfach weil es auch ein Spiel war bei dem man zu großen Teilen um des Sieges willen spielte und nicht, weil alle paar Minuten irgendwelche Erfolge, Rangaufstiege oder sonstiger Firlefanz gleißend auf dem Bildschirm aufploppten. Zisch bumm bäng, nur dann ist der 2012er Zocker zufrieden.

Keiner behauptet dass Diablo perfekt ist und das Droppsystem bedürfte in der Tat einer gründlichen Überarbeitung, aber das ist alles leidlich bekannt. Dafür ist das Gameplay an sich hervorragend (zeig mir ein H&S wo die Klassen besser zu spielen sind) und auch wenn ich hier der einzige Fürsprecher dieses Spiels bin - ich für meinen Teil brauche es für meinen Seelenfrieden eindeutig nicht, dass alle paar Meter die Sektkorken knallen.



skyline930 schrieb:


> Bei Diablo sieht das bei mir im Moment so aus (*Main nicht Akt 2-Tauglich*)


Ich bitte Dich. Spätestens seit 1.0.4 sind die ersten beiden Akte keinerlei Problem mehr, geschweige denn benötigen sie Ausrüstung für viele Millionen Gold/ Geld. Viele Fähigkeiten sind derart gebufft worden, dass man nun recht frei wählen kann und stets gut voran kommt. Mein frisch 60er Hexen-Twink ist als 3. Charakter bereits wieder in Akt 3 Inferno angekommen und fühlt sich dort pudelwohl, obwohl ich nur abends spielen kann und ihr Equip absoluter Durchschnitt ist. Das AH ist voll mit günstigen und zugleich brauchbaren Teilen und die Suchmaske so erweitert, dass man wirklich detailliert nach Schnäppchen suchen kann; so kann man sich funktional für kleines Gold einkleiden auch wenn man selbst nix findet. Nicht mal für Diablo Inferno benötigt man Equip wie Athene & Co.; sofern man in der Lage ist mit dem Zeigefinger auf die eigene Nase zu tippen geht das auch mit günstiger Ausrüstung.

Bosse wie Ghom sind wieder leicht entschärft worden und sollten nun kein Problem mehr darstellen. Der von Dir angesprochene Rakanoth erfordert für Fernkämpfer simples Stellungsspiel, dazu hab ich ja nebenan einen kleinen "Boss-Guide" verfasst. Die Elite-Gegner hauen nicht mehr ganz so fest zu wie zu Anfang, Unverwundbare Diener sind sogar komplett rausgepatcht worden. Also wer jetzt immer noch erzählt man bräuchte Fantastilliarden um auch nur am Anfang weiterzukommen, der hat - verzeih die direkte Ansage - schlicht keine Ahnung und sollte sich einfach mal wieder mit dem Spiel befassen. Ich mein, es gibt Patchnotes und da steht alles drin. Sogar sehr detailliert. Oft will man einfach etwas nicht oder nur schwarz sehen, die gar nicht mal so schlimme Realität rückt da gern mal in den Hintergrund. Geht mir teils ja nicht anders.


----------



## heiduei (11. September 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Du bist vielleicht nicht Deutschland, aber verkörperst perfekt die heutige Spielergeneration. Immer mehr, immer schneller, alles muss blinken, ständig muss was passieren auch wenn es nicht mal Sinn macht. Ruhige Phasen zwischendrin sind der Horror, nur die ständige Sinnesüberreizung bringt was. Spielen einfach mal aus Spaß an der Freude? Das ist so Neunziger Jahre. Erfolgssysteme, Ranglisten möglichst auch in Offlinespielen und dergleichen müssen bis zum Erbrechen eingebaut sein, ob es nun passt oder nicht ist egal. Es wundert mich nicht, warum Unreal Tournament 3 seinerzeit trotz fantastischer Grafik und Spielbarkeit nicht der erhoffte Erfolg war gegenüber den Call of Dutys und Battlefields dieser Welt. Einfach weil es auch ein Spiel war bei dem man zu großen Teilen um des Sieges willen spielte und nicht, weil alle paar Minuten irgendwelche Erfolge, Rangaufstiege oder sonstiger Firlefanz gleißend auf dem Bildschirm aufploppten. Zisch bumm bäng, nur dann ist der 2012er Zocker zufrieden.



Das erinnert mich an eine Aussage des YouTubers "AltF4Games". Leider finde ich momentan das entsprechende Video nicht, aber er hat fast genau die gleiche Meinung wie du. Gamer heutzutage brauchen immer nur neue Belohnungen, blinkende Lichter und krasse Sounds um Spaß an etwas zu haben. 

Auch ein sehr schönes Video zu dem Thema Geld, Games und Gamern : 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mL3vTtilGt8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## skyline930 (11. September 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Du bist vielleicht nicht Deutschland, aber verkörperst perfekt die heutige Spielergeneration. Immer mehr, immer schneller, alles muss blinken, ständig muss was passieren auch wenn es nicht mal Sinn macht. Ruhige Phasen zwischendrin sind der Horror, nur die ständige Sinnesüberreizung bringt was. Spielen einfach mal aus Spaß an der Freude? Das ist so Neunziger Jahre. Erfolgssysteme, Ranglisten möglichst auch in Offlinespielen und dergleichen müssen bis zum Erbrechen eingebaut sein, ob es nun passt oder nicht ist egal. Es wundert mich nicht, warum Unreal Tournament 3 seinerzeit trotz fantastischer Grafik und Spielbarkeit nicht der erhoffte Erfolg war gegenüber den Call of Dutys und Battlefields dieser Welt. Einfach weil es auch ein Spiel war bei dem man zu großen Teilen um des Sieges willen spielte und nicht, weil alle paar Minuten irgendwelche Erfolge, Rangaufstiege oder sonstiger Firlefanz gleißend auf dem Bildschirm aufploppten. Zisch bumm bäng, nur dann ist der 2012er Zocker zufrieden.
> 
> Keiner behauptet dass Diablo perfekt ist und das Droppsystem bedürfte in der Tat einer gründlichen Überarbeitung, aber das ist alles leidlich bekannt. Dafür ist das Gameplay an sich hervorragend (zeig mir ein H&S wo die Klassen besser zu spielen sind) und auch wenn ich hier der einzige Fürsprecher dieses Spiels bin - ich für meinen Teil brauche es für meinen Seelenfrieden eindeutig nicht, dass alle paar Meter die Sektkorken knallen.



Ich habe nicht gesagt das ich es brauche das permanent etwas passiert. Aber ich fühle mich in Diablo eben so, als ob ich *überhaupt gar nicht* vorankomme. UT hab ich auch selbst gespielt, da brauchst du mir nichts zu erzählen. Du sagst du brauchst es für dein Seelenfrieden nicht? Warum reagierst du dann so nur weil ich Kritik geäußert habe, der du auch zumindest teilweise zustimmst? Ich spiele aus Spaß, und mir macht es eben Spaß voranzukommen und etwas zu erreichen, was ich in D3 nicht habe. 



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ich bitte Dich. Spätestens seit 1.0.4 sind die ersten beiden Akte keinerlei Problem mehr, geschweige denn benötigen sie Ausrüstung für viele Millionen Gold/ Geld. Viele Fähigkeiten sind derart gebufft worden, dass man nun recht frei wählen kann und stets gut voran kommt. Mein frisch 60er Hexen-Twink ist als 3. Charakter bereits wieder in Akt 3 Inferno angekommen und fühlt sich dort pudelwohl, obwohl ich nur abends spielen kann und ihr Equip absoluter Durchschnitt ist. Das AH ist voll mit günstigen und zugleich brauchbaren Teilen und die Suchmaske so erweitert, dass man wirklich detailliert nach Schnäppchen suchen kann; so kann man sich funktional für kleines Gold einkleiden auch wenn man selbst nix findet. Nicht mal für Diablo Inferno benötigt man Equip wie Athene & Co.; sofern man in der Lage ist mit dem Zeigefinger auf die eigene Nase zu tippen geht das auch mit günstiger Ausrüstung.
> 
> Bosse wie Ghom sind wieder leicht entschärft worden und sollten nun kein Problem mehr darstellen. Der von Dir angesprochene Rakanoth erfordert für Fernkämpfer simples Stellungsspiel, dazu hab ich ja nebenan einen kleinen "Boss-Guide" verfasst. Die Elite-Gegner hauen nicht mehr ganz so fest zu wie zu Anfang, Unverwundbare Diener sind sogar komplett rausgepatcht worden. Also wer jetzt immer noch erzählt man bräuchte Fantastilliarden um auch nur am Anfang weiterzukommen, der hat - verzeih die direkte Ansage - schlicht keine Ahnung und sollte sich einfach mal wieder mit dem Spiel befassen. Ich mein, es gibt Patchnotes und da steht alles drin. Sogar sehr detailliert. Oft will man einfach etwas nicht oder nur schwarz sehen, die gar nicht mal so schlimme Realität rückt da gern mal in den Hintergrund. Geht mir teils ja nicht anders.



Gut, dann habe ich keine Ahnung. Habe ich übrigens auch in meinem Post davor gesagt. Aber ich komme eben mit meinem Gear nicht weiter. Mag sein das du mit der Ausrüstung von meinem DH weiterkommst. Ich schaffe es nicht, und das macht mir eben keinen Spaß. Auch will ich D3 nicht schwarzsehen, ich kann nur wiederholen was ich davor gesagt habe. D3 macht mir prinzipiell Spaß. Nur kann es mich nicht für eine längere Zeit fesseln wie es andere Spiele für mich tun.


----------



## Fremder123 (11. September 2012)

Ich frage einfach nochmal: Bist Du Dir wirklich SICHER, dass Du nicht weiterkommst? Bist Du Dir SICHER, dass auch nach 1.0.4 Dein Equip nicht reicht? Um Dir Mut zu machen offebar ich mich mal: Hier zum Vergleich meine Hexe, die wie schon gesagt recht frische 60 ist und die ich momentan häufiger spiele als die DH: http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/profile/Mjölnir-2190/hero/15385473 Wie Du siehst absolutes Durchschnittsequip mit im Vergleich zu anderen recht wenig Schadenspotenzial. Hab mit ihr eben vor ein paar Minuten Ghom Inferno gelegt. First try, ohne Probleme. Junge, wenn ich überlege was ich mit der DH zu 1.0.3 für Verrenkungen gemacht hab! Mit Spezialequip und -skillung und so Zeug.

Wie gesagt, das ist jetzt alles wirklich nicht mehr so problematisch. Über den Link siehst Du ja auch meine anderen Chars und KEINER ist besonders herausragend ausgestattet. Trotzdem liegt Diablo Inferno und alle, ob Main oder Twink, krebsen irgendwo im Inferno-Modus rum. Also nur Mut!


----------



## skyline930 (11. September 2012)

Jop, klar, 4 komplett gelbe Chars - absolutes Durchschnittsequip. Um mich auslachen zu lassen offenbare ich mich auch mal: http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/profile/x1gma-1494/hero/8864312 .

Das sind locker um die 200 Millionen an Equip post patch. Ich würd mich freuen hätt ich solches "Durchschnittsequip". Tut mir Leid, aber das ist alles andere als Durchschnittsequip, sondern viele extrem gute Items.


----------



## Fremder123 (12. September 2012)

200 Millionen. oO Also ich fühl mich ja geehrt was Du über meine Chars denkst, aber das ist weit übertrieben, glaub mir.^^ Nimm die Armbrust meiner DH - die hat schlappe 199.000 Gold gekostet! Die Axt der Hexe grad mal 400.000. Viele Sachen sind selbst gefunden (ja, das soll auch in diesem Spiel möglich sein^^) und was aus dem AH ist war immer so günstig wie möglich eingekauft. Ich verkaufe selten über das AH, weil ich dazu einfach keine Lust hab in einem Hack 'n Slay. Somit hab ich auch nie mehr als 1 - 2 Millionen auf dem Konto und die sind überwiegend selbst erfarmt. Das teuerste was ich mir mal gegönnt hab war zu 1.0.3 eine legendäre Armbrust für 2 Millionen, die ich mittlerweile für 1,3 Millionen - also mit Verlust - wieder verkauft hab. Ich hab es schon mehrfach gesagt und sag es gern wieder: die Denkweise dass man nur mit Spitzenequip zu was kommt ist falsch. Schlicht und ergreifend. Klar gibt es etliche, die mit 4er Sets sowie etlichen hochwertigen Legendarys rumrennen und deren Schaden alles in Sekunden niedermäht. Aber das ist dann purer Luxus, um noch entspannter durchzurauschen, NÖTIG ist es nicht. Erst recht nicht seit 1.0.4. Und für mich sind solche Sachen auch unerreichbar, obwohl ich seit Release spiele. Das will ich Dir klar machen - weniger ist durchaus mehr oder zumindest gleichberechtigt!

Und bitte komm nicht mit Ausreden (ich nenn es bewusst so) wie "Ich krieg nie genug Gold zusammen und alle anderen haben mehr als ich". Ich mache Farmruns gezielt eigentlich meist in Akt 1, weil es vom Killspeed für mich am effektivsten ist und in den anderen Akten zumindest bei mir auch nur der gleiche Mist droppt. Ein kompletter Run mit dem Abfarmen von gezielten Elite-Spots (3 Krypten auf dem Friedhof, Schwärende Wälder, Felder des Elends, Hochland, Hallen der Agonie, Bosse Schlächter + Butcher) dauert zwischen 1 - 2 Stunden und bringt gut und gern 300k - 400k ein. Klingt erstmal nicht viel, mit der Zeit kommt aber was zusammen. Ich sammle alles ab blau aufwärts ein, auch wenn es dadurch länger dauert (mache ja keinen Speedrun, dafür gibts glaub auch Guides hier und da). Es nervt zwar, ständig in die Stadt zum Händler zu porten, aber dadurch kommt halt ganz gut was in die Kasse. Mit ein wenig Glück ist was Gelbes für mich selbst oder fürs AH dabei, was aber eher selten ist. Und von diesem Farmgold kann man dann, wenn eben gar nichts droppt, im AH einkaufen.

Aber genug davon. Schauen wir uns Deinen DH mal an. Was als erstes ins Auge sticht ist der relativ niedrige Geschicklichkeitswert. Gut, das lassen wir mal so stehen, kommt halt aufs eigene Budget und Droppglück an. Ein gesunder Wert, um gut in Akt 2 aufwärts zu bestehen, liegt zwischen 1.500 und 2.000 Geschick. Ja das ist bequem erreichbar! Des weiteren ist eine Anhebung des kritischen Trefferschadens nützlich, auch wenn man nicht soviel Kritische Trefferchance hat... man krittet immer noch genug. hat Was Du daher als erstes erneuern solltest ist Deine Waffe. Die 1,1k SpS klingen zwar auf dem Papiert gut, aber es fehlt halt alles andere was den Schaden erhöht. Also geh ins verhasste AH - wenn es schon da ist kannst Du es auch nutzen - und suche mittels der Maske nach den Attributen Sockel vorhanden, Geschicklichkeit (mindestens 100) sowie Kritischer Trefferschaden. Sofortkaufpreis maximal 400.000 Gold. Hast Du generell nicht soviel drehst Du einfach noch ein paar Akt 1-Runs wie oben beschrieben. Von nix kommt nix. Erscheinen sollte nun eine große Auswahl von Zweihändern, bevorzugt Armbrust, mit etwa 900 SpS und den angegebenen Werten. In den Sockel kommt natürlich ein grüner Kritstein, sinnvollerweise zwischen 60 und 80%. Damit erhöhst Du Deinen Schaden deutlich, trotz der niedrigeren SpS auf der Waffe. Hast Du keinen Edelstein in der Größe oder nicht soviel Gold zum bauen/ kaufen, lässt Du den Sockel inder Suchmaske weg und suchst nur nach Kritschaden auf der Waffe. Wie gesagt, auch mit Kritchance von 18 - 20% krittet man oft genug damit sich das lohnt.

Wenn wir bei Krit sind: Ich lege Dir das Passiva Scharfschütze ans Herz. Ja ich weiß, viele mögen es nicht und vielleicht werd ich gleich niedergebrüllt, zumal verfälscht es den Eindruck des eigenen Schadens weil ständig der SpS-Wert im Charakterfenster ansteigt. Aber: Die ständige Steigerung der kritischen Trefferchance ist Gold wert! Grad bei uns, die wir nicht so hohe Werte durch die Ausrüstung erreichen. Ich habe zwischendurch Scharfschütze mal weggelassen, aber der Schadeneinbruch war deutlich. Du hast eine sehr nette Angriffsgeschwindigkeits-Erhöhung, aber die bringt weniger was, da Du mit dem Equip sicher viel kiten musst und währenddessen kaum schießen kannst. Da wäre es besser wenn die wenigen Schüsse dann gut reinhauen. Darum wäre SS sinnvoll, da Deine Kritchance so ständig wieder oben ist. Zusammen mit ein paar gut gezielten Splitterbomben steht da nichts lange, versprochen.

Was mir noch auffällt: Auf Deinem Equip sind nahezu keine Resistenzen vorhanden. Das ist zwar bei einem Fernkämpfer nicht so problematisch wie bei Nahkämpfern, aber ein Grundwert wäre nicht schlecht. Schau einfach auch dafür ins AH, dort sollte es preiswertes Equip mit angemessenem Geschick sowie Resis geben. Meine DH hat so ca. 250 Resi overall und damit Dia gelegt. Das reicht also, viel mehr ist auch nicht sinnvoll weil man dann den Schaden zu sehr beschneidet, da man zwangsläufig Kompromisse eingeht. Man stirbt natürlich hier und da, aber wir spielen ja softcore.

Zum Begleiter: Meine Empfehlung ist ganz klar der Templer! Der CC der anderen beiden ist zwar nett, aber hat jeweils Abklingzeiten. Ich habe meinen Templer zum Tank ausgebaut mit 73k Leben. Den haut so schnell nix um, selbst die Elite-Fähigkeiten der Champs hält er einige (oft entscheidende) Sekunden aus. Und mit einer halbwegs anständigen Waffe (ja, selbstgefunden) macht er auch ganz brauchbaren Zusatzschaden. Zudem reggt er mittels Inspierieren stetig Hass, das finde ich in Hinblick auf die Splitterbombe nützlicher als den Spott. Zusammen mit der Fledermaus hat man eine angenehme Hassreg, aber das ist persönliche Ansichtssache. Und da man bei Nutzen der Rauchbombe die Aggro verliert, kriegt der Templer deutlich mehr aufs Maul als ich.^^ Nervig sind halt seine frommen Sprüche und er charged gern mal den Goblin am Bildschirmrand anstatt die näherhestehende Mobgruppe an, aber da muss man durch.

So, das wären erstmal ein paar Tipps. Du kannst das jetzt alles in der Luft zerreißen und mich bis nach Buxdehude flamen, oder wir diskutieren in Ruhe darüber. Vielleicht merkst Du ja, dass alles gar nicht so schlimm ist wie es auf den 1. Blick scheint.


----------



## Theopa (12. September 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Das sind locker um die 200 Millionen an Equip post patch. Ich würd mich freuen hätt ich solches "Durchschnittsequip". Tut mir Leid, aber das ist alles andere als Durchschnittsequip, sondern viele extrem gute Items.



200 Millionen? Also mal grob überschlagen könnte man das Equip dieser Hexe wohl für unter 10 Millionen kaufen. Ein paar Teile könnten etwas teurer sein, ist aber auch immer von der momentanen Ah-Stimmung abhängig. 

Ein Equip, mit dem man Inferno clearen kann (clearen, nicht spielend und ohne Tode abfarmen) gibt es für Melees mE im Moment für unter 5 Millionen. Bei Ranged kann es anders aussehen, ich würde mal behaupten dass es als Ranged immer schwieriger (und damit fast zwangsweise teurer) sein wird.

Vor den Nerfs hatte ich Ähnliche Probleme als Barbar, ich konnte Akt 1 farmen, Akt 2 irgendwie überleben und Akt 3 gerade mal 10 Sekunden bei den ersten Trashmobs stehen bleiben. Damals hatte ich aber wohl kein Item, dass mehr als 150k gekostet hat.
Im Moment ist nach den massiven Nerfs Inferno allerdings wirklich sehr gut machbar. Und nein, ich will jetzt nicht behaupten, dass du den Dh nicht spielen kannst. Ich gehe eher davon aus, dass du mit für dein Equip oder deine Spielweise ungünstigen Skills rumläufst. Probieren und bei anderen abschauen heißt in solchen Fällen die Devise. Ich dachte auch nie, dass ich 4 von 6 aktiven Fähigkeiten ändern musste um Akt 3 zu schaffen. Hab ich dann aber getan, und plötzlich lief es doch ganz gut.
Die echten "einzigartigen" und eigenen Skillungen sind erst dann möglich, wenn man an einem Equipstand angelangt ist, bei dem man sich schon gelangweilt durch die Mobs kloppt.


----------



## Matchfighter (13. September 2012)

Hmh mir scheinen meine Vorposter etwas vom Thema abzuweichen. Der "Wie pimp ich meinen Char thread" liegt nen Stück weiter links. 
Spaß beiseite, Ich finde der einzige Grund warum mich dieses Spiel nicht so wirklich fesseln konnte ist wahrscheinlich eher der Ablauf.
Sobald ich nen Char auf 60 hatte war meine Begeisterung noch riesig. Es gab riesen Jubel (war zu der Zeit mit einer Truppe unterwegs) 
und es wurde sich ans Inferno gemacht. Naja und da war dann auch schon mehr oder minder Schluss. Denn das Gruppenspiel ist dort total
aus der Bahn gerutscht. Denn ich musste feststellen, sowie meine Mitstreiter, dass Gruppenspiel nur sehr sehr erschwert von statten ging und 
meist nur mit voransterben. Nach dem Patch siehts jetz vl etwas anders aus aber wirklich besser find ichs auch nicht. 
Dementsprechend hab ich gedacht, gut dann mach ich mir mal nen zweiten Char und probiere eine andere Klasse. 
Gesagt, getan. Allerdings wurde auch hier schnell durch die eintönige nahezu exakte Wiederholung der Gegner / Mobs / Bosse schnell wieder
die, na wie soll ichs nennen hmh isses Langeweile, vielleicht aber auch Genervtheit vom selbigen Spielablauf, ich bin mir da noch etwas unsicher wie ichs 
beziffern soll, aber man wurde es Leid. 
Ich denke, würde die Umgebung, deren Mobs sich nur ein wenig ändern, ich hab D2 nie gespielt, weiß aber dass es da wohl sowas wie rnd Generation gab, 
wenn sich der Ablauf also nur wenigstens etwas interessanter bzw. abwechslungsreicher darstellen ließe. Ich denke dann würde ich sogar weiter spielen. 
Aber so wie es imom ist und spielt, so ists für mich wohl eher ein Grauen sich immer und immer wieder durch die selbe Schleife zu spielen. 

Greetz


----------



## Fremder123 (13. September 2012)

Matchfighter schrieb:


> Hmh mir scheinen meine Vorposter etwas vom Thema abzuweichen. Der "Wie pimp ich meinen Char thread" liegt nen Stück weiter links.


Es hat sich aber nunmal wer hier beschwert, dass er mit seiner Ausrüstung nicht weiterkommt. 2 Posts mit aktuellen Tipps und Hinweisen dazu zu schreiben ging schneller als auf irgendwelche halbgaren Threads von vor 3 Monaten zu verweisen.



Matchfighter schrieb:


> ich hab D2 nie gespielt, weiß aber


Jaja, ich liebe Internetforen. Wissen wir nicht alle über Dinge Bescheid die wir nie getan haben?


----------



## Davatar (13. September 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Jaja, ich liebe Internetforen. Wissen wir nicht alle über Dinge Bescheid die wir nie getan haben?


Dacht ich mir auch ^^

Was mir grad noch einfällt: Mit LoD (dem Expansion von D2) wurde ja eingeführt, dass im schwierigsten Schwierigkeitsgrad (also Hölle, was hier wohl Inferno wäre) auf den Maps auch andere Monster als die Standardmonster hatte. So gabs dann im 5. Akt auf der ersten Karte beispielsweise Bogenschützen-Skelette vom 2. Akt und sowas. Das brachte auch noch recht viel Abwechslung in die Sache. Ich schätz mal, dass die das mit nem D3-Expansion auch einführen werden.


----------



## Fremder123 (14. September 2012)

Ich setze auch große Erwartungen in ein eventuelles Addon in dem Glauben, dass sie vieles wie z.B. die Mystikerin zurückgehalten haben, um diesen Inhalt nochmal für gut Geld verkaufen zu können. Sowas von naiv, nicht wahr? Und ich würde unverständlicherweise sogar freiwillig dafür zahlen. Warum? Keine Ahnung. Vielleicht weil mir D3 mit all seinen Macken Spaß macht. Vielleicht weil ich das Schema über die Jahre gewohnt bin (Titan Quest war auch erst mit Immortal Throne rund, genau wie eben D2 mit LoD). Wer weiß. Aber abseits aller moralischen Vorwürfe an Blizzards Geldgier wäre es trotzdem schön, wenn dann noch Dinge kämen, die wir bisher schmerzlich vermissen. Optionale Quests z.B. mit richtigen Belohnungen. Die Möglichkeit, selbst Sockel/ Verzauberungen etc. in begrenztem Maße an die Rüstung zu machen. Weltevents der Marke Ubertristram. Oder irgendsowas. Ja, es wäre ein Wunsch nach Diablo 2.5. Und es ist naiv, sowas zu hoffen. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Davatar (14. September 2012)

Hey so naiv bin ich auch, dass ich glaube und hoffe, dass genau das eintreten wird  aber genau darum spiel ich momentan nicht mehr. Denn unfertige Spiele sind es meiner Meinung nach nicht wert, gespielt zu werden. Bei Gothic 3 hab ich auch die ersten paar Patches abgewartet, bis ich mich wieder dran setzte, das mach ich bei D3 genau so. Ich finds toll, dass Dir das Spiel so gut gefällt, dass Du weiterspielst, bei mir ist das halt nicht der Fall. Aber ich will auch niemandem seine Stimmung vermiesen...zumindest nicht absichtlich. Nur in diesem Thread hier war halt die Frage, was man am Gameplay ändern würde und das hab ich dann auch geschrieben.


----------



## Fremder123 (14. September 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Bei Gothic 3 hab ich auch die ersten paar Patches abgewartet, bis ich mich wieder dran setzte, das mach ich bei D3 genau so.


Gothic 3 hab ich in Version 1.0.9 (hieß die glaub) gespielt, also kurz nach Release. Da gabs noch pervers starke Wildschweine, genauso wie Blutfliegen deren Gift einen in Sekunden umbrachte - man kam nicht mal mehr dazu einen Trank zu nehmen. Die ganzen Abstürzeund minutenlangen Wartezeiten/ Ruckelorgien sowie unzählige inhaltliche Bugs noch dazu. Ebenso den damaligen Bundesliga Manager 97, der in der Releasefassung mit seinen ganzen technischen Macken unspielbar war (Software 2000 hat sich davon nie mehr erholt). Oder Vampire: Bloodlines, was zwischendrin einfach mal Plotstopper hatte und dadurch nicht weiterging. Mal ganz abgesehen von den ganzen Machenschaften der frühen 90er, als ich bspw. versuchte Doom 2 auf unserem 386er lauffähig zu machen (was auch klappte, war halt Diashow) oder die ganzen Sharewares, die man trotz ihrer Beschränkungen immer wieder zockte (Beneath a Steel Sky, XCOM Terror From the Deep oder Commander Keen 6 etwa), weil man halt noch nicht viel anderes kannte. Bin also Leiden gewohnt und hab im Lauf der ganzen Zockerjahre schon zuviel mitgemacht und gesehen, um mich von den vergleichsweise harmlosen inhaltlichen Schwächen in D3 noch so abschrecken zu lassen wie es die jüngere Spielerschaft augenscheinlich tut.  Technisch ist es in Ordnung und das Gameplay der Klassen macht Spaß. Die Droppmechanik passt mir auch nicht, aber noch lass ich mich davon nicht in die Flucht schlagen.

Hab vorhin auch eben hier bei buffed gelesen, dass mit 1.0.5 wohl Mechaniken zur Bekämpung von Ubermonstern (sagte ich vorhin nicht grad erst Ubertristram?) entwickelt werden, die dann auch besseres Zeug fallen lassen. Wir werden schon sehen, D3 wird noch irgendwann zu Everybodys Darling - zumindest für die 10 Leute inklusive mir, die dann noch spielen.^^


----------



## Davatar (14. September 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Wir werden schon sehen, D3 wird noch irgendwann zu Everybodys Darling - zumindest für die 10 Leute inklusive mir, die dann noch spielen.^^


----------



## Caps-lock (3. Oktober 2012)

Um das hier mal wieder anzuschubsen 

Obwohl Diablo 3 relativ gesehen den Bach runter gegangen ist, bemüht sich Blizz nach wie vor das Spiel mit Content zu versehen.
Klar sind 100 Paragonlevel auf den ersten Blick nur beschäftigung, aber man kann seinen Char verbessern.
Und auch das Übertristramlevel wo man die den Höllenfeuerfackelring mag jetzt nichts wirklich neues sein, aber es IST Inhalt, der zumindest mir wieder etwas Motivation schaffen wird.

An den meißten Kritikpunkten wird nach wie vor gearbeitet und auch die Exploits wurden entfernt, sobald sie an die große Glocke gehängt wurden.
Vermutlich kann sich Blizz deshalb auch noch wie vor gut halten.


----------



## Davatar (4. Oktober 2012)

Ist denn das Item-System immernoch so...unüberlegt? Bevor sie das entsprechend überarbeiten brauch ich gar nicht mehr anzufangen.


----------



## heiduei (17. Oktober 2012)

Also ich muss echt sagen, Patch 1.0.5 ist einfach genial !!! 


- Schwierigkeitsgrad verstellbar 
- "Entflohene" Mobs 
- Infernal Machine 

macht echt spaß  

Leider momentan keine Zeit um alles ausgiebigst zu testen, aber das was ich bisher erlebt habe ist epic ^^


----------



## ego1899 (24. Oktober 2012)

Is ja nich mehr besonders viel los was Diablo angeht.

Das Forum hier ist zumindestens ziemlich tot. Und das sogar obwohl gerade irgendein Event statt findet.
Das sagt ja schon einiges über den Erfolg des Spiels aus. 
Ich denke das die meisten wohl wirklich aufgehört haben und die übrig gebliebenen die letzten hartgesottenen sind, die warum auch immer die Nase noch nicht voll haben ^^

Allen voran auch unser Fremder! Du bist doch noch am Ball geblieben, oder?


----------



## xynlovesit (25. Oktober 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dacht ich mir auch ^^
> 
> Was mir grad noch einfällt: Mit LoD (dem Expansion von D2) wurde ja eingeführt, dass im schwierigsten Schwierigkeitsgrad (also Hölle, was hier wohl Inferno wäre) auf den Maps auch andere Monster als die Standardmonster hatte. So gabs dann im 5. Akt auf der ersten Karte beispielsweise Bogenschützen-Skelette vom 2. Akt und sowas. Das brachte auch noch recht viel Abwechslung in die Sache. Ich schätz mal, dass die das mit nem D3-Expansion auch einführen werden.




Es gab auch auf Hoelle Immun gegen Nahkampf Schaden, Feuer, Eis und den ganzen Quatsch. Kann mich auch in Diablo 2 noch an die Hoehle erinnern in Akt 5, bei der man die Frau aus dem Eisblock befreien muss und dann diese elektrischen , unsichtbaren, fliegenden Geister gab, die immer diese elektrische Strahlen geschossen haben.. bei einem warste schon tot


Ich werde Diablo 3 eventuell im November noch antasten, bin derzeit noch bei Mist of Pandaria, was mich auch schon wieder auf die Palme bringt. (Arena, Discpriest *hust*)


----------



## Davatar (25. Oktober 2012)

Ja das gabs, aber ich bezweifle, dass man das in D3 einfach so einführen könnte, da beispielsweise die Nahkampfklassen soweit ich mich erinnere keine elementspezifischen Angriffe haben. Insofern müsste man immer Ersatzwaffen dabei haben, die entsprechenden Elementarschaden machen.


----------



## Fremder123 (25. Oktober 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ja das gabs, aber ich bezweifle, dass man das in D3 einfach so einführen könnte, da beispielsweise die Nahkampfklassen soweit ich mich erinnere keine elementspezifischen Angriffe haben. Insofern müsste man immer Ersatzwaffen dabei haben, die entsprechenden Elementarschaden machen.


Naja, zumindest beim Mönch würde es eingeschränkt schon gehen, etwa durch Donnerfäuste (Blitzschaden). Der Barb hätte aber weit mehr Probleme. Und sie haben mit Sicherheit die unverwundbaren Diener (zurecht!) nicht grad erst aus dem Spiel genommen, nur um ähnliche Mechaniken wieder einzuführen. Trotz der ganzen Nerfs ist der eingehende Schaden bei lediglich durchschnittlichem Euqip nach wie vor relativ hoch, so dass man auf schnelles Töten der Gegner angewiesen ist. Spielereien wie Immunitäten gegen dies und das wären denke ich nicht zuträglich (zudem gibt es solche ja schon bei abschirmenden Mobs). In D2 war der Schaden auch auf Hölle mit /players 8 zumindest in Akt 1 (weiter hab ich Hell in D2 nie gespielt) nicht so hoch, so dass diese Mechaniken möglich waren. Meiner Meinung nach natürlich.



ego1899 schrieb:


> Allen voran auch unser Fremder! Du bist doch noch am Ball geblieben, oder?


Ich mache zugunsten von MoP derzeit eine wohlverdiente D3-Pause. Mit gutem Gewissen und ohne Groll. Habe von Mitte Mai bis Ende September durchgehend D3 gespielt und dadurch mehrere hundert Spielstunden reingesteckt (was das Preis-/ Leistungsverhältnis sehr annehmbar macht trotz hohem Kaufpreis), alle Klassen sind auf 60 und Diablo Inferno war solo noch zu 1.0.3 down. Hier mein Profil, damit die Glaubwürdigkeit gewahrt bleibt http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/profile/Mjölnir-2190/ Natürlich hat keiner der Charaktere auch nur annähernd Highend-Equip, aber das war auch nie mein Anspruch. Ich hab um des Spielspaßes willen gespielt und der war bei mir trotz Ecken und Kanten durchweg gegeben. Aufgeregt über dies und das hab ich mich natürlich auch, aber nie so stark dass ich nicht hätte weiterspielen wollen.

Momentan ist allerdings ein wenig die Luft raus, was nach monatelanger Spielzeit nur natürlich ist. Zudem ist WoW MoP weit besser geworden als ich nach den letzten Cataclysm-Monaten befürchtet hatte, so dass ich mich nun gern erstmal wieder in Azeroth tummel. Aber D3 bleibt auf meiner Festplatte, es ist für mich ein tolles Spiel was sich stetig verbessert - zumal mir die Heulerei der anderen angeblichen "Fans" seit jeher schnuppe ist - und ich werd sicher bald mal wieder reinschauen und die Neuerungen/ Änderungen von 1.0.5 testen. Ich habe allerdings nur Zeit für jeweils ein Spiel, die Tage wo ich mehrere Spiele parallel zocken konnte sind vorbei, spätestens seit ich glücklich verheiratet und stolzer Papa zweier wohlgeratener Kinder bin.^^ Zwar spielt meine Frau auch hier und da, aber die normale Kombination aus Job, Kindern und alltäglichen Dingen wie einkaufen/ kochen etc. lässt eh nicht mehr zu.

Und darum bekommt WoW erstmal wieder den Vorzug, der MoP-Startcontent ist befriedigend umfangreich um seine Abende darin zu versenken. Zudem hat meine ehemalige WoW-Gildenchefin, zugleich begeisterte Diablo-Spielerin (blond, schlank, Mitte 20, sehr hübsch), die mich immer wieder in den D3-Coop (ja, wirklich nur spielintern! xD) zerrte, scheinbar endlich ihre große Liebe gefunden und schon seit Wochen nicht mehr eingeloggt. Also auch dieser Grund ist momentan nicht gegeben. Im Übrigen war das schon immer so. D1 hab ich anno 1997 einmal durchgespielt. D2 anno 2001 auch, dort hab ich auch später immer mal wieder reingeschaut und es schlummert nach wie vor auf meinem alten PC. Jahrelanges durchgehendes Farmen ist nicht mein Ding. So werd ich es wohl auch mit D3 handhaben und bins damit zufrieden.


----------



## ego1899 (26. Oktober 2012)

Naja ok dann hat Diablo am Ende doch ein paar entschlossene Seelen glücklich gemacht 

Und wenn man wirklich die ganze Zeit so intensiv gespielt hat wie du und dabei noch Spaß hatte, dann kann man über das Preis/ Leistungs-Verhältnis aus deiner Sicht wirklich nicht meckern.

Allerdings frage ich woher man jetzt noch die Motivation nimmt weiter zu spielen, wenn man alle Klassen auf 60 hat und Diablo auf Inferno längst down ist. Auch wenn man es jetzt erstmal auf Eis legt gibt es ja praktisch erst wieder einen Grund es auszupacken wenn ein Addon ansteht. Oder irgendeinen Event wie es ihn im Moment gibt/ gab, hab keine Ahnung um was es sich da genau handelt und inwiefern das attraktiv für jemanden ist der alles erreicht hat.


----------



## Fremder123 (26. Oktober 2012)

Für mich ist das eine ganz einfache Rechnung: Ich habe D3 soviel gespielt WEIL ich Spaß daran hatte. Meine knappe Freizeit ist mir viel zu kostbar, um sie mit Spielen zu vergeuden bei denen ich nicht einen Funken Spielspaß verspüre. Das ist ein Phänomen, was ich gern anderen überlasse (solche dauerfrustrierten Gestalten, welche einfach nicht vom Spiel loskommen, kennt jeder WoWler zur Genüge). Zocken ist schon sehr lange mein Hobby (fast 20 Jahre) und im Laufe der Zeit hab ich einfach schon viel erlebt. Doom 2 sowie Sim City 2000 auf unserem 386er - Diashow vom Feinsten und trotzdem gezockt bis zur Vergasung. Das Versteckspiel zwischen mir, Castle W***enstein und meiner Mutter, weil sie dieses - zumal verbotene - "Nazispiel" (wo doch ein Ami Nazis abschießt) nicht auf dem PC haben wollte und sich (für mich dummerweise^^) auch noch gut mit PCs auskannte/ auskennt. Civilization 1, wo ich mich immer beeilen musste ein bestimmtes Zeitalter zu erreichen, weil sonst das Spiel abstürzte. Den völlig unspielbaren Bundesliga Manager 97, der in der Verkaufsversion schon beim Start abstürzte und erst gepatcht lauffähig war. Gothic 1 und 2, welche sperrig, unkomfortabel aber trotzdem genial waren. Gothic 3, was in seinen Anfangsversionen technisch grauenhaft und sagenhaft unbalanced war und ich es trotzdem so durchgespielt hab. Vampire TM: Bloodlines, was durch Plotstopper einfach mal nicht weiterging und erst durch Fanpatches spielbar wurde. Morrowind, wo das Questbuch eine einzige Katastrophe war und auch nach den Fixes nicht besser wurde. Ich könnte noch hunderte Beispiele aufzählen. Da werfen mich die vergleichsweise harmlosen Designschwächen in D3 lange nicht so aus der Bahn wie manch junge, unerfahrene und damit verwundbare Seele. Zumal an diesen stetig geschraubt wird.

Motivation würde ich schon sehen. Das Ubermonster-System a la D2 habe ich mir seit geraumer Zeit im Stillen gewünscht und siehe da, Blizzard baut es ein. Das wäre dann mein neues "Endziel" bis zu einem Addon. Aber wie gesagt, WoW beansprucht momentan meine verfügbare Spielzeit, welche sich eben "nur" auf die Abende beschränkt. Nichtsdestotrotz halte ich die D3-Fahne guten Gewissens und ohne falsche Scheu hoch. Allein schon das Artdesign ist stilprägend... wenn meine Jägerin in WoW nur auch so stylisch mit Kapuze und Absatzstiefeln lustwandeln würde wie die Dämonenjägerin in D3.^^


----------



## Catagena (28. Oktober 2013)

ich hab lange gebraucht mich mit Diablo 3 überhaupt anzufreunden. Was mich am meisten stört sind folgende Dinge:

1. Die Akttrennung - das ist wirklich störend und nervig
2. Die Art der Skillgewinnung und der Ausführung, das fand ich sowohl bei Diablo 1 als auch bei Diablo 2 besser gelöst.
3. Die Sache mit den "Runewords" zur Erstellung besonderer Waffen und Rüstungsteile. Da weiß man wenigstens wofür man farmt.
4. Am schlimmsten aber finde ich, das es keine Auswahl der verfügbaren Spiele mehr gibt, in welches ich nun einloggen möchte, oder gar ein
   coop - Spiel mit Passwort zu erstellen. Hier habe ich immer nur die Möglichkeit allein zu spielen oder mit zufälligen
   Fremden. 
5. Nur am Rande ... für eingefleischte Hardcore Spieler wäre es besser, ein Teleport setzen zu können um einen Notausgang zu haben, falls man 
   einer Herausforderung *noch* nicht gewachsen ist. Ich finde es ein wenig hart, das die kleinste Fehleinschätzung in dieser Hinsicht 
   gleich mit dem RIP endet.


----------

